# Hymer S660 inbuilt generator



## wub (Mar 16, 2011)

I've recently bought a s660 1990 2.9 diesel and it has a inbuilt generator in its own compartment. It is definalty an original fit. it has a start button on the main control panel and its own petrol tank. 

My problem is the previous owner, well his friend actually, tried, but never managed to get it working. So i'm not sure how many people have tried and failed to get this working. On the good side, it does start, but then stops straight away. 

I really need to know how its supposed to work to give me a starting point. 
Is it literary just a case of pushing the start switch, it starts, and charges the leisure battery? 
Or do you run 230 volt sockets from it? 
Or does it do both? 
Does it cut out once battery is charged? 
Will it charge the starter battery? 
Does it all run through the hymer split charge system? 

Does anyone have a manual for this they could copy for me? 

We intend to do a lot of wild camping so really am keen to get it all working.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Had one demoed to me a while ago. Started automatically and stayed on when battery voltage was below certain level. Then stopped when decent charge level had been achieved. Button inside was supposedly an overide to stop it starting automatically.

Have you tried running it with a flatish battery? Could be switching off thinking battery does not need charge.

Dick


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi,

The generator will supply a 240 volt current to your main EHU entry point so when switched on it will act just the same as if you were hooked up to the mains. It will supply 240v to your domestic outlet sockets, it will also charge your leisure batteries through your on-board charger. It may or may not charge your engine battery.

The generator will not stop when the battery is fully charged - charging output is controlled by your onboard battery charger.

If its been left for a while and starts then stops it could be any one of several things so I suggest you work through and concentrate on the engine side = you can check out exactly what it does afterwards.

A starting point would be to check out the fuel supply - filter - water in bowl - dirt in the carburettor. 
Most of these onboard generators also have an oil pressure cut out so if the oil is low or the pressure is low then it cuts out so check oil level - filter and wiring for pressure switch

If it is starting then your engine electrics may be ok so I would concentrate on the fuel and oil.

You can also check the air filter but that's unlikely to be the cause.

Good luck


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

I was going to write a reply, but there's no point as Venwood's covered most of it  

D.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Looking back and seeing the 1990 Vennwood is probably right but I would like to say the system I discribed IS available on factory fitted genies. I remember the demo now it was on a new Concorde in 2006 I think it was. An S class hymer I would thought would also be a candidate for it to be an option, but maybe 1990 would be a bit early

I would have thought it a relatively simple electronic exercise to have it switch off when battery had sufficient charge.

Dick


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

Glandwr said:


> Had one demoed to me a while ago. Started automatically and stayed on when battery voltage was below certain level. Then stopped when decent charge level had been achieved. Button inside was supposedly an overide to stop it starting automatically.
> 
> Have you tried running it with a flatish battery? Could be switching off thinking battery does not need charge.
> 
> Dick


Dick

I believe you are talking about the Gasparini Energy EG-20 LPG generator.

I have fitted one underneath my S700 Hymer.

The OPs generator may be in a rear locker. I looked at an S700 with a 230v 4KVA ONAN generator that was fitted in the rear drivers side locker.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

try changing the petrol if it has not been used for a long time may be stale


joe


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Wub

We have a S660 2.9 automatic (see avatar). No generator but solar. Where about on your vehicle is the generator installed? Just being nosy.

Hope you get the problem sorted

Regards


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

We had a built in genny on one of our Hymers,when you get it running ok have a look inside near where the electric hook up cable plugs in.You should find a 2 way heavy duty switch.If you have 240v to the sockets when on hook up throw switch and you will loose 240v then start genny and you should have 240v at the sockets.And yes it will charge batts at the same time.


----------



## wub (Mar 16, 2011)

Its an ONAN micro-lite 2.0, its located in the exterior passenger (LHD)rear locker, which is actually under the rear lounge bench seat.

My thoughts were if it keeps starting but cutting staight out it would be feul as if it was it would start in the first place, what do you think? 

I'm afraid the previous owners has messed about with the wiring at some point, which is worryring! Under the rear bench where the main wire comes in from the genie and the 240 hook up there is no switch, just some disconected wires etc! I will have to work out whats been done. 

Do you know if you can lift the genie out to work on it, i presume you can, but is it attached in anyway?

Oh and on another subject anyone know weather you can plug, get adaptor to plug tv ariel in to car radio? I'm fitting another in the back, and wondered weather i could share the ariel with the tv?


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

Onan generators are now part of the Cummins group

http://www.cumminsonan.com/rv/support/id/

How to Trouble Shoot

http://www.ehow.com/how_7911811_troubleshoot-onan-microlite-2800-generator.html

Lots of other info by doing a websearch.


----------



## wub (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for that johnthompson, very helpfull info


----------



## gregs (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi if it starts when turning over then stops,it might be a number of things.There is a low oil pressure switch in circuit with the ignition so if the oil is low or pressure switch faulty it will cut out.Also requires a electrical feed from the generator so if the generator is producing no current it will also cut out I think most of these things are also controlled by the circuit board which is the main cause of trouble with onan gennys


----------

